# Can I replace the Alfine S500 with a S501 on my commuter bike.



## califeris (Jun 9, 2015)

The Alfine S500 8-speed hub on my Charge Grater bike failed. It spun out while I was riding around town and I took it to the bike shop. My bike guy said it was broken and I need to replace it but he requested I order the part for him.

I can only find an S501 online. Can I swap that in without having to replace my shifter and other parts? Thanks for clearing up my confusion I hope.


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

SG-S500 and the SG-S501 are interchangeable and have the same dimensions.

You might survive even without a wheelbuilding.
If your old wheel is in good condition, you can take the innards of the new hub and put them in the old hub shells.
http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/ev/EV-SG-S501-2788C.pdf


----------



## califeris (Jun 9, 2015)

*Can I replace the Alfine S500 with an Alfine SG-S7000?*



irrah said:


> SG-S500 and the SG-S501 are interchangeable and have the same dimensions.
> 
> You might survive even without a wheelbuilding.
> If your old wheel is in good condition, you can take the innards of the new hub and put them in the old hub shells.
> http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/ev/EV-SG-S501-2788C.pdf


I will keep my wheel and switch out the hub. But I ordered the S500 and can you believe the online bike store sent me an S7000 instead.  I understand I have to use a different rapidfire shifter, but I'm willing to do that.


----------



## tedsalt (Sep 17, 2008)

The SG-S7000 is their new top normal shifter, which should work better. When I order an Alfine 8 for a project I have in the works, that's the one I'll get. You will probably need a different small parts kit also, but they're cheap.


----------



## califeris (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Ted. I ordered the 501S but was going to keep my existing small parts. Based on your info, i'll look into buying a kit.


----------



## califeris (Jun 9, 2015)

*Replacing sG-S500 with an S7000*



tedsalt said:


> The SG-S7000 is their new top normal shifter, which should work better. When I order an Alfine 8 for a project I have in the works, that's the one I'll get. You will probably need a different small parts kit also, but they're cheap.


Can't find any 501 so I have to go with the S700 to replace my broken hub. Any advice on the parts I need to go with it? I plan to order the shifter and kit on Amazon.

Really appreciate any advice!


----------



## gorman2040 (Oct 23, 2014)

Beware that SG-S700 and SG-S7000 are different hubs 11 and 8 speed.
Also you can check compatibilities on some documents on the Shimano tech site.


----------

